# Per Java ein SVN Repository auschecken!



## SHworking (15. Jul 2008)

Servus zusammen,

hab noch ein kleines Problem. 
Ich muss per Java mehrer Dateien aus
einem Repository in ein File Array bekommen.
Wie kriege ich das hin! 

...  Ich verstehe z.Z. diese SVNKit Api noch nicht! 
Und ich hab schon ca. 2 Tage damit verbracht mich 
dort hinein zu lesen.

Hoffe jmd kann mir da weiter helfen!


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jul 2008)

In einem Client Programm, oder einer Entwicklungsumgebung (weil du in IDEs und Tools postest).
Wenn du das in einer Entwicklungsumgebung machen willst, oder es um eine art automatische Build geht, schau dir unbedingt Eclipse Buckminster an.


----------



## SHworking (15. Jul 2008)

Hat sich erledigt!

Nach 3 Stunden suchen hab ich nun ein
SVNClient.doExport(....) gefunden!
Das reicht mir für's erste!


----------



## SHworking (22. Jul 2008)

Also dieser Thread kann geschlossen werden  

(Dieses Post ist nur weil ich grade ausversehen auf Quick-Post gekommen bin....)


----------

